# Trouble with Deciding on an Empire Province



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So there's certain models I really want to include in a new force but I'm having trouble deciding what province is the most suitable. At the moment I want to include the Luitpold the Black mode, the command from the Blades of Manaan and also the Event Only Priest of Sigmar. Now the it also appears nautically themed, so I've narrowed it down to, Marienburg, Nordland or the Stir River Patrol. 

Problem I have with Marienburg is the Priest of Sigmar does quite fit, whilst the worship of Sigmar is accepted to a very minor extent. seems a little out of place (he walks bare foot for instance) and there's other deities that worshiped far more than Sigmar. Also the lack of a figure head like an elector count isn't perfect either. Having said that the models fit perfectly with them.

As for Nordland I think they all kind of suit the province, except the Luitpold model may need to be convert with a new head and lack of his treasure chest etc. Then there's the banner of the Manaan blades, it has a mermaid on it and whilst yes it maritime like it also appears to be the prominent symbol of Marienburg if I go by the Uniforms and Heraldry book. On the plus side it has a figure head and is open to the priests of sigmar a lot more than Marienburg is. It's scheme is just a bit simpler than MArienburg as well, although when you fact in feathers and shield for different units it could be almost exactly the same apart from the amount of red added to it.

In regards to the Stir River Patrol I added that in as the only other nautical themed empire army, the same problems and positives with Nordland could be applied to this army as well, although Luitpold may look a bit to fancy for it as does the champion of the blades. White and yellow have always been problems for me painting wise so they are on an even keel there.

So I was hoping I could get a fresh set of eyes and ideas on my conundrum.


----------

